# Azioni, ETF, Crypto - Discussione Titoli / Investimenti



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Gennaio 2021)

Salve, metto la discussione qui perche 'Cultura' mi sembra la sezione piu vicina.

C'e chi é attivo e investe in borsa? Vorrei iniziare una discussione su titoli interessanti, success/fail stories, analisi/strategie del portfolio, discussione su ETF tematici e opinioni sul loro potenziale.
Credo che una discussione del genere possa essere utile anche per chi inizia ad investire o vuole iniziare. Ovviamente niente consigli di acuisto, si parla di opinioni.

Per partire: Vorrei investire in un ETF 'Clean Energy' e ovviamente sono finito davanti al 'iShares Global Clean Energy' che pero mi pare abbastanza speculativo (questo ETF é letteralmente esploso quest'anno) e in pieno hype con titoli come Plug Power. Voi cosa ne pensate? La valutazione ormai é troppo alta o vedete potenziale? Generalmente é un tema molto futuribile. Avete altri ETF nella scia 'Clean Energy' o 'Sustainability' che vi convincono?


----------



## Devil man (25 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Salve, metto la discussione qui perche 'Cultura' mi sembra la sezione piu vicina.
> 
> C'e chi é attivo e investe in borsa? Vorrei iniziare una discussione su titoli interessanti, success/fail stories, analisi/strategie del portfolio, discussione su ETF tematici e opinioni sul loro potenziale.
> Credo che una discussione del genere possa essere utile anche per chi inizia ad investire o vuole iniziare. Ovviamente niente consigli di acuisto, si parla di opinioni.
> ...



Ciao Tifoso io ho iniziato ad investire in borsa due anni fa (Titoli U.S.A) utilizzo Charles Schwab e sono partito con titoli energetici principalmente petrolio e gasdotti, recentemente ho invertito tutto in titoli pinksheet (OTC) a tema Covid altamente speculativi e alto rischio-guadagno  incrocio le dita haha


----------



## mark (25 Gennaio 2021)

ETF su Clean Energy non ne conosco perchè li vedo appunto molto speculativi, sicuramente il potenziale c'è, ma anche il rischio è elevato. Io personalmente mi sto preparando un PAC (Piano di Accumulo) basato su ETF, per farlo ho selezionato principalmente 3 ETF, uno global (con all'interno i paesi con la più alta capitalizzazione), uno che segue l'S&P 500 e uno che rappresenta i mercati emergenti. 
Sono molto combattuto sul tema crypto valute, ci sono molte opinioni contrastanti (JP Morgan li ha classificati come "buy" sul lungo termine con un prezzo target sui 150k, altre banche addirittura con un prezzo maggiore) alcuni pensano che possano sostituire l'oro come bene rifugio altri penano che sia una bolla che esploderà a breve.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Io ho iniziato ad investire da pochissimo dopo a aver studiato un po' per capirci qualcosa. 

Ho fatto un piano di accumulo con due ETF, un ishares MSCI World accumulazione e uno sui mercato emergenti asiatici, con suddivisione. 70% e 30%. 

Poi ho preso qualche quota su un etf settoriali su Esports e Gaming. 

Ed oggi dopo il crollo di VISA ho deciso che il prezzo era giusto per investirci qualcosina. È la mia primissima azione indipendente e la terrò long term. 

Cmq il thread mi interessa moltissimo, spero sarà molto attivo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Gennaio 2021)

mark ha scritto:


> ETF su Clean Energy non ne conosco perchè li vedo appunto molto speculativi, sicuramente il potenziale c'è, ma anche il rischio è elevato. Io personalmente mi sto preparando un PAC (Piano di Accumulo) basato su ETF, per farlo ho selezionato principalmente 3 ETF, uno global (con all'interno i paesi con la più alta capitalizzazione), uno che segue l'S&P 500 e uno che rappresenta i mercati emergenti.
> Sono molto combattuto sul tema crypto valute, ci sono molte opinioni contrastanti (JP Morgan li ha classificati come "buy" sul lungo termine con un prezzo target sui 150k, altre banche addirittura con un prezzo maggiore) alcuni pensano che possano sostituire l'oro come bene rifugio altri penano che sia una bolla che esploderà a breve.





Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Io ho iniziato ad investire da pochissimo dopo a aver studiato un po' per capirci qualcosa.
> 
> Ho fatto un piano di accumulo con due ETF, un ishares MSCI World accumulazione e uno sui mercato emergenti asiatici, con suddivisione. 70% e 30%.
> 
> ...




Vedo che abbiamo un idea molto simile. Anche io sono partito da pocchissimo con un FTSE All-World e un Far East (ex. Japan) che praticamente é un Emerging Markets. 70% - 30%. Lungotermine.
Vorrei esperimentare con qualche ETF tematico anche per diversificare di piu e provare di colpire un settore trend. Un po come il VanEck sul Gaming.


Oggi hai beccato proprio un bel prezzo per Visa!
Come sono i prezzi di transazione in Italia? Vorrei investire in qualche azione indipendente ma mi costa 10 € al colpo. Percio dovrei investire subito in modo abbastanza pesante con exposure abbastanza alta, quando preferirei andarci piano su qualche titolo (Microsoft, VISA, Ping An, Nvidia) per esperimentare un po nel periodo breve/medio. 
Invece l'ETF mensile costa solo 1,50€ (fissi). Mi sembra piu conveniente / meno rischioso

[MENTION=1108]mark[/MENTION]
Volevo partire anch'io con il S&500 oltre al FTSE All World / MSCI World ma poi un amico mi ha fatto notare che il S&P500 americano e MSCI World, che é in gran parte anche 'americano', abbiano molti titoli uguali, effettivamente doppiando l'investimento su queste aziende invece di diversificarlo. Si punta abbastanza fortemente sui Stati Uniti. Comunque interessante che la idea principale sia la stessa. 

Lo stesso amico (é un influencer d'investimento su youtube) é ancora fortemente investito in Bitcon e (nettmente meno) Ethereum. Anche lui crede che il prezzo Bitcoin sia destinato a crescere.
Visto l'andamento politico posso immaginare senza grossi problemi che ci sia ancora possibilita di crescita. L'UE ora vuole anche creare le condizioni per l'integrazione di blockchain/crypto nel sistema finanziario. Forse creano una persino un 'Bitcoin UE' 



Devil man ha scritto:


> Ciao Tifoso io ho iniziato ad investire in borsa due anni fa (Titoli U.S.A) utilizzo Charles Schwab e sono partito con titoli energetici principalmente petrolio e gasdotti, recentemente ho invertito tutto in titoli pinksheet (OTC) a tema Covid altamente speculativi e alto rischio-guadagno  incrocio le dita haha



Tutto in Pink Sheets? Per me sono un po troppo un gioco d'azzardo, non avrei prorpio i nervi per farlo...Se va bene, puo essere un grande successo. Se invece gira male....meglio non parlarne.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Vedo che abbiamo un idea molto simile. Anche io sono partito da pocchissimo con un FTSE All-World e un Far East (ex. Japan) che praticamente é un Emerging Markets. 70% - 30%. Lungotermine.
> Vorrei esperimentare con qualche ETF tematico anche per diversificare di piu e provare di colpire un settore trend. Un po come il VanEck sul Gaming.
> 
> 
> ...



Su Degiro l'acquisto di azioni sul mercato americano costa 50 cent a transazione. Gli ETF 2 euro ma molti sono in una lista speciale di ETF gratuiti della piattaforma. 

Io ho puntato qualcosina proprio sul Vanheck gaming. In alternativa ci sarebbe quello WisdomTree sul cloud


----------



## davidsdave80 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Vuoi fare un pac con Etf? Quale orizzonte temporale? 
In questa fase tutto e' molto alto come valutazione ( P/ E molto alti, a parte alcuni settori , a parte High Yield dividend e Etf dividen aristocrats)


----------



## Davidoff (26 Gennaio 2021)

Il discorso è semplice, al momento i mercati galoppano grazie a tutti i piccoli risparmiatori che tentano la sorte (gli americani ancora di più, visti i bonifici che gli arrivano dal governo). Alcune nicchie sono in crescita esponenziale e continueranno di sicuro nel breve-medio termine, specie il settore green su cui l'amministrazione Biden investirà parecchio (guardatevi le interviste di John Kerry). Altri settori in forte crescita sono videogiochi, A.I. e anche gli ETF legati alla Cina, unica economia a chiudere il 2020 con una crescita del PIL e destinata in pochi anni a superare gli USA. In questa situazione imho conviene buttarsi un pò e puntare a ETF tematici o azioni, si possono fare bei guadagni.


----------



## mark (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Vedo che abbiamo un idea molto simile. Anche io sono partito da pocchissimo con un FTSE All-World e un Far East (ex. Japan) che praticamente é un Emerging Markets. 70% - 30%. Lungotermine.
> Vorrei esperimentare con qualche ETF tematico anche per diversificare di piu e provare di colpire un settore trend. Un po come il VanEck sul Gaming.
> 
> 
> ...



Per quanto riguarda il doppio peso degli USA che sarebbero presenti sia nell'ETF che segue l'S&P 500 che in quello MSCI World è giustissimo, al momento però mi sento molto più sicuro ad avere una forte percentuale negli USA (MSCI World comunque si ribilancia, quindi se l'economia statunitense dovesse perdere molto, la sua quota all'interno dell'ETF si ridurrebbe).
Come broker online anch'io uso Degiro, a mio parere se non si vuole fare trading è il migliore. Per Bitcoin invece uso Young platform, in questi giorni sto seguendo molto anche Ethereum e Ripple, ma non sono ancora entrato.


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Gennaio 2021)

Io sono un full Cryptoinvestor.

Al momento sto puntando molto su DOT e ETH, ma i 2/3 del mio portafogli sono SEMPRE su BTC.
Ci sono poi altri progetti interessanti come Monero, Cardano, Elrond...
In questo settore se sai muoverti e hai sangue freddo fai guadagni che non puoi fare da nessuna parte.
Mi è capitato varie volte anche 50-60% in un giorno.


----------



## kYMERA (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Salve, metto la discussione qui perche 'Cultura' mi sembra la sezione piu vicina.
> 
> C'e chi é attivo e investe in borsa? Vorrei iniziare una discussione su titoli interessanti, success/fail stories, analisi/strategie del portfolio, discussione su ETF tematici e opinioni sul loro potenziale.
> Credo che una discussione del genere possa essere utile anche per chi inizia ad investire o vuole iniziare. Ovviamente niente consigli di acuisto, si parla di opinioni.
> ...



Per il Clean Energy è chiaramente già in bollissima. 
Se vuoi tirare fuori qualcosa di rendimento devi andare su quello che non piace a nessuno ora come ora sperando che poi ci sarà un cambiamento di passo... Ad ora i settori fortemente colpiti sono energetici (non clean) e banche. 
Se ti fidi del Brasile anche quello è messo parecchio male rispetto ad un anno fa... Per il resto è tutto in bolla e chissà quando scoppia e se scoppia.


----------



## Devil man (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Tutto in Pink Sheets? Per me sono un po troppo un gioco d'azzardo, non avrei prorpio i nervi per farlo...Se va bene, puo essere un grande successo. Se invece gira male....meglio non parlarne.



Si diciamo arrivata la crisi e avendo comprato una casa nuova non ho potuto più investire capitale nel mio portafoglio mensilmente quindi ho optato di convertire tutto in OTC ( in azioni covid per generare più guadagno rapidamente ) ho investito su 2 Terapeutici monoclonali, 1 azienda che ha il brevetto luce UV-C Led per gli smartphone e un altro paio di aziende interessanti che stanno andando forte.. per ora dopo 1 anno ho triplicato il valore del mio portafoglio con una crescita del +390% ma è stata una montagna russa, ad esempio questo febbraio uscirà il risultato della fase 3 per uno dei due terapeutici anticovid che potrà distruggere il mio portafoglio oppure quadruplicarlo hahah


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io sono un full Cryptoinvestor.
> 
> Al momento sto puntando molto su DOT e ETH, ma i 2/3 del mio portafogli sono SEMPRE su BTC.
> Ci sono poi altri progetti interessanti come Monero, Cardano, Elrond...
> ...



"Se sai come muoverti". Mi piacerebbe iniziare, ma ho paura di schiantarmi alla grande


----------



## Maravich49 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Sono molto interessato alla discussione e vi faccio una domanda border line: utilizzate qualche piattaforma di trading online (tipo eToro, Plus500) per i vostri investimenti, oppure investite tramite la vostra banca (es: app INVESTO di Intesa Sanpaolo)?

So che la scelta che uno deve fare dipende molto dal tipo di operatività che intende eseguire, date le commissioni sul margine e sullo spread che prendono i broker, però la mia domanda è solo per farmi un idea generale.


----------



## diavolo (26 Gennaio 2021)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Sono molto interessato alla discussione e vi faccio una domanda border line: utilizzate qualche piattaforma di trading online (tipo eToro, Plus500) per i vostri investimenti, oppure investite tramite la vostra banca (es: app INVESTO di Intesa Sanpaolo)?



Per le crypto io uso binance e huobi


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Sono molto interessato alla discussione e vi faccio una domanda border line: utilizzate qualche piattaforma di trading online (tipo eToro, Plus500) per i vostri investimenti, oppure investite tramite la vostra banca (es: app INVESTO di Intesa Sanpaolo)?
> 
> So che la scelta che uno deve fare dipende molto dal tipo di operatività che intende eseguire, date le commissioni sul margine e sullo spread che prendono i broker, però la mia domanda è solo per farmi un idea generale.



le banche tendenzialmente prendono commissioni folli, preferiscono tener via i piccoli investitori. Un amico mi disse che fare una singola operazione con INVESTO costava 12 euro. Se muovi grossi capitali allora potrebbe non essere determinante, ma se sei un piccolo investitore che muove poche centinaia di euro al mese diventa pesante anche solo restare in attivo (considera che poi devi pagarci le tasse sui profitti, al 26%). 

Broker online ti permettono di risparmiare veramente tanto sulle commissioni, e tra l'altro aprire il conto è semplicissimo. Non vedo perchè qualcuno dovrebbe scegliere di usare la banca. 

Tra l'altro la banca essendo non indipendente molto spesso di porterà ad investire in cose che convengono più a loro, tipo fondi attivi dai quali bisognerebbe stare molto alla larga.


----------



## Manue (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Salve, metto la discussione qui perche 'Cultura' mi sembra la sezione piu vicina.
> 
> C'e chi é attivo e investe in borsa? Vorrei iniziare una discussione su titoli interessanti, success/fail stories, analisi/strategie del portfolio, discussione su ETF tematici e opinioni sul loro potenziale.
> Credo che una discussione del genere possa essere utile anche per chi inizia ad investire o vuole iniziare. Ovviamente niente consigli di acuisto, si parla di opinioni.
> ...



Ciao, 
ETF Clean direi che dipende anche dal cambio di politica americana, dove Biden promuove questo settore, a differenza del predecessore. Le aspettative sono di un futuro roseo, ma sono solo aspettative.
Dici speculativo? Uhm... non sono totalmente d'accordo.

Volendo si può puntare ad ETF che seguono indici di borse abbastanza sicure, come può essere S&P, DAX... si parcheggia li qualcosa, o si fa un PAC, dopodiché ci si dimentica e lo si guarda più in là...

Un tema di curiosità può essere l'azienda che produce carne in laboratorio, 
qualcuno sostiene che tra qualche anno avrà preso talmente piede da vedere il valore delle azioni di questa Società, cresciute esponenzialmente. Si può pensare di parcheggiare una piccola percentuale del proprio PTF.

Personalmente starei lontano da Tesla, Apple, Amazon..ecc ecc.. 

Per quanto riguarda le Cryptovalute, 
bel tema... ci sono parecchi pareri discordanti. Si può pensare di seguire un ETF che replica lo scostamento ad esempio dei BitCoin, guardare i grafici, farsi un'idea dell'andamento, e tentare di portarsi a casa qualcosa speculando.
Oppure si può pensare di metterle in portafoglio, e vedere tra qualche anno come sarà.
C'è da dire che hanno già dato tanto, ma tantissimo. Parliamo del valore che è passato da 1 dollaro e 80 cent, a 38.000 dollari circa...


----------



## Manue (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> le banche tendenzialmente prendono commissioni folli, preferiscono tener via i piccoli investitori. Un amico mi disse che fare una singola operazione con INVESTO costava 12 euro. Se muovi grossi capitali allora potrebbe non essere determinante, ma se sei un piccolo investitore che muove poche centinaia di euro al mese diventa pesante anche solo restare in attivo (considera che poi devi pagarci le tasse sui profitti, al 26%).
> 
> Broker online ti permettono di risparmiare veramente tanto sulle commissioni, e tra l'altro aprire il conto è semplicissimo. Non vedo perchè qualcuno dovrebbe scegliere di usare la banca.
> 
> Tra l'altro la banca essendo non indipendente molto spesso di porterà ad investire in cose che convengono più a loro, tipo fondi attivi dai quali bisognerebbe stare molto alla larga.



Io uso Fineco invece, 
banca online.
Commissioni molto chiare... non esagerate.

Dai broker sto lontano anni luce, 
hanno le spalle coperte ? 
Se fallissero? Chi le salva?
Dopotutto hanno i miei soldi.

Per carità, 
son scelte...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Gennaio 2021)

per me gli unici investimenti sono long-term, ovvero su orizzonti temporali di anni. e invito anche tanti ad avere un approccio di questo tipo. Il trading è roba da professionisti e tra l'altro oramai queste transazioni sono mosse per la maggior parte da algoritmi. Insomma per un non professional, gli investimenti giornalieri o di pochi giorni è quasi come tirare monetine. 


se vi interessa l'azionario, fate una analisi delle società che vi interessano cominciando dal Management (cosa più importante), guardandovi i bilanci, le valutazioni di mercato, il potenziale futuro. Non è facile nemmeno per chi lo fa di professione (lavoro da 15 anni nel settore) ma suggerisco per chi vuole approfondire letture di Warren Buffet o la Bibbia degli Investimenti (anche se un po' datata e noiosa), ovvero the Intelligent Investor di Benjamin Graham scritta nel lontano 1949.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Io uso Fineco invece,
> banca online.
> Commissioni molto chiare... non esagerate.
> 
> ...



Il broker va scelto con parsimonia. Quelli "sicuri" hanno regolare licenza, e devono coprire i patrimoni. I tuoi soldi non li ha il broker, il broker fa solo la transazione per tuo conto, i titoli che compri poi sono i tuoi. 

Se il broker salta tu li sposti su un altro broker. La liquidità non è detenuta da Degiro, ma su un conto Flax a tuo nome, in sostanza è un conto bancario in Olanda che ha le stesse garanzie di una banca italiana, ovvero capitale assicurato fino a 100k. Questo sempre se li tieni liquidi.

Se compri azioni, etf o quel che è ripeto, sono titoli tuoi, e il broker fa solo da intermediario.


----------



## Manue (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Il broker va scelto con parsimonia. Quelli "sicuri" hanno regolare licenza, e devono coprire i patrimoni. I tuoi soldi non li ha il broker, il broker fa solo la transazione per tuo conto, i titoli che compri poi sono i tuoi.
> 
> Se il broker salta tu li sposti su un altro broker. La liquidità non è detenuta da Degiro, ma su un conto Flax a tuo nome, in sostanza è un conto bancario in Olanda che ha le stesse garanzie di una banca italiana, ovvero capitale assicurato fino a 100k. Questo sempre se li tieni liquidi.
> 
> Se compri azioni, etf o quel che è ripeto, sono titoli tuoi, e il broker fa solo da intermediario.




Ovviamente non parlo del titolo, 
hai fatto bene ad evidenziare però il conto bancario in Olanda, 
perché devo fare questa cosa se ho diverse soluzioni qui in Italia?
Per risparmiare, quanto?

Sinceramente, 
come dicevo prima, sto lontano anni luce.
Se quella banca olandese fallisse, poi dopo voglio vedere tutta la trafila burocratica da gestire da parte del risparmiatore...ecc ecc

come dicevo, 
sono scelte.

Dopotutto ognuno di noi ha un conto in banca qui in Italia, 
si tratta di sfruttare le possibilità di trading che la propria banca offre...
poi è chiaro che nel panorama nazionale ci sono diverse offerte e scelte.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ovviamente non parlo del titolo,
> hai fatto bene ad evidenziare però il conto bancario in Olanda,
> perché devo fare questa cosa se ho diverse soluzioni qui in Italia?
> Per risparmiare, quanto?
> ...



assolutamente si. Ognuno di noi ha necessità diverse, descrivevo solo una possibile alternativa ad usare la propria banca così che chi legge avesse la visione completa


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> "Se sai come muoverti". Mi piacerebbe iniziare, ma ho paura di schiantarmi alla grande



Consiglio?
Prenditi 1-2 mesi per studiare principalmente:
1) La Blockchain 
2) La storia di BitCoin e del perchè è diventato così grande 
3) I singoli progetti a cui sei interessato 

Su YT c'è Tridico che è molto bravo e da ottime indicazioni, accessibili anche a neofiti.
Una volta che ti senti pronto, apriti un conto su Binance, deposita una piccola somma (parti massimo con 500-1000 euro, poi eventualmente decidi di mese in mese se aggiungere qualcosa) e fatti il tuo primo portafogli.
Se vuoi tenere bassi i rischi, mantieni una quota bitcoin tra i 2/3 e i 4/5 del tuo portafogli.
Qualunque cosa accada, non scendere MAI sotto il 50% di portafogli in BTC perchè altrimenti vai a muoverti praticamente nel settore scommesse. 

Con la quota restante (io iniziai con un 66% in BTC) guarda nelle capitalizzate top 10 (usa coinmarketcap che è il sito migliore per tenere d'occhio i mercati) e distribuisci circa un altro 20-25% in questi progetti che ti allettano di più (anche ETH è un investimento abbastanza sicuro e con ottimi margini di crescita, non sarebbe sciocco metterci un 10-15% del portafogli), soprattutto roba come ADA, LINK o DOT. 
Col restante 5-10% del portafogli, puoi dividerti tra progetti emergenti poco capitalizzati (tipo sotto al miliardo) in cui credi (io ad esempio sto investendo su ELROND) o destinare una piccola quota totale del portafogli (5% circa) alla speculazione giornaliera/settimanale.
Consiglio di non superare il 5% perchè il settore altcoins a bassa capitalizzazione è una sorta di casinò, puoi perdere 1/4 del capitale che ci metti in un giorno come fare 1000% in un mese.

Spero di esserti stato utile!


----------

